# tin work



## krazi (Sep 26, 2006)

I have an old schwinn hollywood I'm gonna use for parts to build a hotrod. the fenders are beat up pretty good, and I'm wondering if anyone has any tips for removing the dents. I have a hammer and dolly set. any help would be appreciated.

Krazi


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 29, 2006)

the best is to use a fender roller. you can use hammers and dollys but it is much more difficult, or I have a set of Hollywood fenders that are pretty straight. Actually I have most of the bike. let me know if they would help.





thanx.
Scott


----------



## krazi (Sep 29, 2006)

where would I get a fender roller? and how much are they? 

krazi


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 29, 2006)

they show up occasionally on ebay they run a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## kunzog (Oct 2, 2006)

You can use a hammer and dolly but you will stretch the metal. I have fixed many fenders  that way. Takes a lot of time. After you get the dents banged out as best as you can. Fill with body putty. Sand smooth, spray with primer. Sand again, then spray with another color primer, you will see the low spots. Fill with putty, spray with other color primer, sand and fill with putty. Repeat as often as necessary. It's a lot of work but it is possible.


----------



## krazi (Oct 7, 2006)

ok. I think I might bob 'em instead. that might look kinda cool on an ol skool hotrod. HOT ROD! not a lowrider! it's actually gonna go under it's (my) own power and actually be capable of being a daily driver.

krazi


----------

